# RIP End of Days...



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Drew has kicked out of F5's and the like he's not just another Midcarder.

Eventually someone was going to kick out of End of Days.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

It had a good run…


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Should be in a much bigger spot 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Was it ever mentioned that no one has kicked out of it?

I can’t say I’ve watched many Baron Corbin matches lately


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Drew ain't a midcarder.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Was it ever mentioned that no one has kicked out of it?
> 
> I can’t say I’ve watched many Baron Corbin matches lately


No one has ever kicked out of it, not even in NXT.


----------

